# Gabe Rygaard is no more.



## Xabbu (Sep 16, 2016)

Gabe Rygaard died this morning, the 16th at 9:22 in a car accident west of Port Angeles.

Local newspaper article: http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/u-s-highway-101-blocked-for-multi-vehicle-wreck/

I gave a presentation at his son's class this morning on robotics and he had been pulled out of class because it was his birthday. Like him or not, that's gotta suck for the boy.


----------



## Dan Dean (Dec 16, 2016)

Too bad he was one of the better guys


----------



## chucker (Aug 24, 2017)

the new season of "ice road truckers" started tonight with a mention of the late gabe rygaard and Darrell ward.. maybe this one will improve or prove reality does or does not really exist...... rip for the both of them!


----------



## Meredith Diaz (Jun 28, 2018)

True!!


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 10, 2018)

Reality Tv shows surely hit home with the reality of life. Gold rush Parker’s grandpa, the old man on pawn stars, now the loggers. This is the real reality people die.


----------



## Woodaddict (Jul 11, 2018)

That was two years ago.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 11, 2018)

chucker said:


> the new season of "ice road truckers" started tonight with a mention of the late gabe rygaard and Darrell ward.. maybe this one will improve or prove reality does or does not really exist...... rip for the both of them!



Didn't realize that show still plays. Got rid of TV several years ago.


----------



## TBS (Jul 13, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> Reality Tv shows surely hit home with the reality of life. Gold rush Parker’s grandpa, the old man on pawn stars, now the loggers. This is the real reality people die.



Old man Harrison made pawn stars watchable for me. I just watch deadliest catch now theres more than a few people on that show that have gone to the other side.


----------

